# Brute front diff. removal.



## 2010 blue brute (Oct 28, 2010)

Im in the process of getting my front differential out of the frame and have got everything unbolted and ready to pull it out but no mattet how I twist or turn it I cant get it out of the frame is their a trick to it if so can someone let me know. Also any tips or tricks on rebuilding the differential would be helpful to. Thanks.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

It will only come out of one side. I cant remember which side it is. I have done it like three times too. Man my mind is slippin on me. I want to say you have to pull it up and then out of the right side. there are two bars that run front to back about the height of the diff...it comes out above them i believe


----------



## 2010 blue brute (Oct 28, 2010)

Do u have to take the steeting column all the way out?


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

It will have to come up enough so you can get it out....No need to take it completely out though


----------



## 2010 blue brute (Oct 28, 2010)

K thanks. Just sucks bc all my snorkels run right thru there


----------



## hfdbuck09 (Oct 22, 2010)

gotta pull the steering arm up as high as you can and have someone hold it there and push the handle bars forward and to the left. (that way the steering arm is pushed to the back right corner of the frame.) then pull the diff up doin a bunch of twisting and rotating to get it out of the box its in. then turn it over and pull it out the right side of the frame. ( right side being if your sitting on the wheeler). then rebuilding is pie just pay attention to what you take a apart, better to have the new parts laying right there instead of having to wait and forget. also better hope you dont have to replace the pinion bearing cause youll have to find someone with a pinion nut socket. good luck


----------



## 2010 blue brute (Oct 28, 2010)

Appreciate it. I wish I knew what was wrong so i could have the parts right there.


----------

